# Scared



## jill79 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here and I'm really scared. I feel utterly hopeless. I have lost over 16 lbs since June and everyone keeps telling me my tests are "normal". As soon as I eat something it goes through me... I get really weak and dizzy, sometimes when I have to go my pulse speeds up, I get really warm and dizzy, has anyone else ever had that happen? It scares me, especially when I'm alone. I drink at least 64oz of water a day, sometimes the water makes me feel worse?! I've read some of the posts on here and I cried, because some of you are going through the same things, and because some of you have it so horrible that my heart aches for you. My last gastro Dr was like well you have had every test I can think of (although he didn't do any, he went off past yes tests) and said good luck... I was shocked and just started crying, I feel so alone and worried out of my mind about life and work and what is wrong with me. I was convinced I have something like the big C cuz of the weight loss, but I'm told with my blood work I couldn't... Sorry that I'm all over the place, I'm just happy to talk to people who are going through some of the same issues and tests and challenges. I would love advice, more knowledge, suggestions, anything. Thank you all in advance, I appreciate you!


----------



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey, hang in there I have been where you are and I know it is a tough place to be. Are you having stomach pain also or just D. Does Imodium or anything else help relieve your symptoms? What is your diet like? As for the dizzy feeling if your in a lot of pain or dehydrated it is normal to get dizzy. I also have low blood pressure so if I am in pain or dehydrated I can easily pass out. Try an relax the best that you can and feel free to ask me anything I will do my best to give you any help or suggestions that I can.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi jill79,

I remember when I first started looking into IBS in detail a couple of years ago after my gut was ruined by an appendectomy. I had the same reaction you did: I found this site, and was glad that I had, but I started crying because of all of the stories I read from people who were clearly in worse shape than I was.

Take comfort in the fact that you are not alone.

Something I read early on has really helped me, with IBS as well as other life challenges. I was reading a book about the mind-body connection, and there was a section about accepting the fact that you have this problem. At first, that depressed me even further. But the author wisely made the point that acceptance does not equal resignation. By accepting your current condition, you allow yourself to do whatever it is that you need to do to function as normally as possible. But doing that does NOT mean that you have to resign yourself to a life of misery. Learn to adapt to your current situation, but continue to look for a solution: your body is not working properly, continue to search for the specific thing or things that are causing it to malfunction so that they can be corrected.

Twice daily small doses of Immodium worked well for me. A couple of months ago I started the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, and I'm having a lot of success with it: I haven't taken any Immodium in those two months, and I just finished a week with no diarrhea. That's the first time that's happened in a couple of years! Others have a lot of success with a low-FODMAP diet. Every body is different, you just need to learn what makes yours tick.

Don't be hopeless. There is hope, and there are plenty of us out here who understand what you're going through.

Cheers,

Rich

Wonky gut for a lifetime

2 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hello i know exactly what you are going through i lost 2 stone in 3 month and i to thoght bowel cancer as all my tests came back normal.im 4 yrs living with it now and its a battle .ive just been put on different meds which im praying work as ive tryed soo many . i also suffer bad panic attacs as a result of having ibs d . i am on the sick from work as they are horrible and dont care just want me there slogging my guts out and put me under more stress! my husband and son are my world but i feel i constantly let them down as i carnt go anywere or do anything as im so scared of an accident and panic about were the nearest toilet is ! you are not alone and this forum is full of people suffering just like you we are all here for each other with advice and it helps to know that . i sugest you do a food dialry to see what foods trigger symptoms for you and avoid eatting them .i wish you well and feel free to ask me anything il try to help you .


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't give up! There is some great advice in the above posts.

Dizziness and reactions to eating. I would look into different types of food Intolerances you might have which could explain the reactions. I too would get dizzy but that was because my body wasn't absorbing nutrients properly and I had to start supplementing. Try Vit D, potassium, calcium, B complex. Those have helped me.

I had low blood pressure at my last dr appointment and he said to drink coffee, wow was that bad advise, turns out I have a caffeine intolerance too!

I've cut out anything I have an intolerance too and started with Imodium every day, now down to 1/2 tab daily. So far 5 days symptom free after 10 years!!!

There is hope. Take control of what you put in your body. I miss my morning coffee but seeing how much is affected me, it's not worth it!


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

This morning i went twice, not even a stomach ache, but stool a very soft, watery consistency, and my whole body was SHAKING afterwards. But i otherwise felt fine. It happens from time to time, i think my body is just like, ugh, can't deal with this right now!!! And then the anxiety after makes the shaking worse. But don't let it be something that scares you; as long as you aren't running a fever, finding blood in your stool or anything else that might indicate something more harsh, the dizziness and shaking and all of that can be common.

I hope this forum can find you some comfort. I've only been on here for about a month and it's been a lifeline for me.


----------



## jill79 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the support! I do keep a log of what I eat and any reactions. I have never gone this long with out being able to keep food in... its been a little over 2 weeks but it is my 2nd bout since the end of June. I found out today I have lost 18lbs, and I was dehydrated (at least today) my BP was low (102/58) and my pulse was low (60) although my Dr. was not concerned, she just said I need to drink more and drink something with electrolytes in it. But Pedilyte has the fake sugar so it makes me sick, I am trying Gartorade and I got some smart water. The only things I have been able to "keep in" is bread, sun butter, jello, rice, and I kept some pork and baked chicken in to. My body is in so much pain because I have been laying in bed so much. All my labs were normal, I was in the ER on the 5th and had a CT scan of the abdominal and they said everything was fine! I felt stupid because I started crying in the middle of my appointment today... Im just scared that they arent finding something!

PS

I was told before that I had IBS, but never educated or offered any meds or discussion. I got into a new Gastro Dr, but not for a month. So it looks like I have to keep suffering through. It was brought to my attention that my extreme anxiety could be causing issues...? Also my thyroid test came back high, which had been under control for almost a year now... could that cause stomach issues?

Thanks again everyone, I can see you have all been through so much, and for you to reach out to try to help, is such an amazing thing that I am very greatful for!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi jill79,

Your thyroid can most definitely affect your gut. What reading was high? Did they test T3, T4, and TSH?

For a homemade sports drink, you can try 1 cup fruit juice (I use grape), 3 cups water, and 1/2 teaspoon salt (I find this a bit too salty and prefer 1/4 teaspoon). The glucose in the juice should help you absorb the fluids, and salt is the main electrolyte in sports drinks.

Most doctors, even gastroenterologists, just throw up their hands and say, "sorry!" when they rule out everything else and end up with a diagnosis of IBS. They also often claim that what you eat won't have more than a nominal impact. I find this absurd. You have this system that takes in food and processes it, and you're telling me that the food itself will have no impact on the system?? Absurd.

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

2 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## jill79 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it was TSH, which was 3.74, up from 2.37 I think. So from what I gather I have hypothyroidism, but symptoms of hyperthyroidism. I am just so overwhelmed, I'm trying to diagnosis myself, which for a high anxiety person is probably a horrible idea!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi jill79,

A TSH reading of 3.74 is getting pretty high; it's within the "normal" range of most labs, but about 10 years ago there was a recommendation by an endocrinology panel that recommended that 3.0 be the cut-off for a normal reading instead of the 4.5 or 5.0 reading that most labs still use. In any case, 3.74 is getting high, but it's not off-the-charts high, so don't freak out too much. 

What's weird about thyroid malfunction is that symptoms for hypothyroidism and hyperthyroidism can often be the same. It's counter-intuitive, but I've read it more than once. The most important thing to do is to get the thyroid function into a normal range and keep it stable. If your doctor trusts the lab's reference range, he/she will probably suggest doing nothing; if not, or if you suggest that you'd like to try doing something about it because of your symptoms, you'll probably get a prescription for 25 micrograms of Synthroid daily (I believe that's the smallest dose they make). If you want to start slow, you can even break them in half for a 12.5 microgram dose. If you start taking it, you'll want to get your numbers again in 4-6 weeks to see what effect it's having.

If it wasn't part of the initial test panel, you should be tested for thyroid antibodies; this will tell you whether or not you have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. If you do, your thyroid function will continue to decline, as your body will be continually attacking your thyroid. It will simply mean that you should get your thyroid numbers taken more often than if you don't have it, so that you can keep a close eye on thyroid function.

As far as diagnosing yourself, I don't actually think it's a bad thing, as long as you don't freak out about it. Think about everything you need to think about as calmly and rationally as possible. I'm so disappointed in the medical community at this point, especially when it comes to gastrointestinal issues, that I think we are our own best hope. Most doctors, including gastroenterologists, just throw up their hands and say, "Sorry!" when it comes to IBS and other similar disorders. We have to take control, because most doctors aren't really interested in addressing this problem with anything other than well-meaning but usually mostly unhelpful advice, like, "Try to relax more."

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

2 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

Making your own sports drink is way better for you, no artificial colors or sugars. Rich's recipe is great. I also like Coconut water, it's high in potassium and since I go to the gym or ride my horse almost everyday of the week and have 3 day competitions I needed something to help with muscle fatigue, cramping, and staying hydrated. Staying active during IBS is key too, the more active you are the more you are aware of your body and the more motivated you are to overcome this stupid thing,


----------



## jill79 (Aug 14, 2013)

So I decided to try imodium, took 3 pills the 1st day which caused no D for a whole day. Next day I had to episodes so I took 1 pill which made it so I didn't have any episodes for a day. Today is the 1st day without a pill and I already feel like its going to be a problem. My question is, how many days can you be on it in a row, and could it cause problems? Last night I really felt like I had to go but I couldn't... Its nice to actually feel hungry again, although I've been living on sun butter sandwiches and rice with maybe 1 piece of chicken a day.

Thanks again for all the help and suggestions. I'm on a higher dose of my thyroid med, and making sure not to eat for an hour before taking it and half an hour after. I'm hoping that is the cause for the continuous D and weight lose. I'm hoping to run with this weight loss when I feel stronger. Just have to figure out how to eat right!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi jill79,

I was on 1mg of Immodium twice a day for over a year, so it's possible to be on it every day. I found that an amount twice daily worked better for me than twice that amount once daily.

From everything I've read and from what I heard from my gastroenterologist, there are no negative consequences to taking Immodium daily long-term.

I think diet change is the best long-term solution, but Immodium helped me a lot until that happened.

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

2 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

With Imodium I started with the recommended 2 tabs the first day and I take 1/2 tab daily for the last 2 weeks. It really helps if you take it everyday. You will have to find the dose amount that works for you. either 1/2 tab daily or maybe twice a day, start small and stay consistent. Also any trigger food keep it out of your diet for at least a month. I am off caffeine, raw vegetables, dairy, limited red meat, limited fruit, diet. It takes a long time to figure everything out. Also eating smaller portions through out the day will help too. From someone who was in the bathroom 5-15 times a day with D it's hard to go 24 hours without a BM and think it's okay. But it is! Most people go once a day to once every 3 days, so don't panic and eat something bad just so you go. I've only had two small attacks since starting Imodium daily and that was a take out hamburger and when my hubby made soft tacos, so I do thing ground beef is not something I can have, but I did have a small stake and was fine. Go figure!


----------



## simon_says84 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi jill, I understand your feeling ! Don't give up, keep on fighting, I know it is not easy !

For me, cutting caffeine,dairy & red meat has helped me a lot. Immodium can be a good solution, but if you want to have long term improvement, you also need to adapt your diet.


----------



## jill79 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you all so much, I really appreciate all of your support and advice!! I had my 1st full blown panic attack today... I felt weird like I couldn't breath and that I had to go to the bath room, I took my bp which was super low and my pulse wasn't normal, then I had a bm which was pretty formed compared to lately, then after I was even more dizzy, couldn't catch my breath, it was the most horrible thing, my pulse was over 100 and bp was 170/100 or so. I called my neighbor (shes a nurse) thinking the worst and she talked me down, I took a lorazapam and rested, now I'm totally wiped out and feel like I'm going to have D!! I just can't win. I actually had to file for leave of absence from work or I may lose my job. I am kind of freaking out, its like a vicious circle combine with a down ward spiral!! Does anyone else have anxiety issues to?


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

You anxiety is worse than mine. But there is hope. I would get anxious before going out for dinner with friends and spend the hour before going out pacing the house not sure if my stomach is going to react before I leave, or how it will react at the restaurant or friends house.

I'm not out of the woods yet, but cutting out caffeine and taking 1/2 tab of Imodium a day has really helped. I did that for two weeks and then went to a horse competition where I camped with a friend for 3 days. I was worried about my stomach and filled her in on the way down. We get to the facility and low and behold there is only one bathroom!! Oh how will I do with one bathroom my D is more loud gas than D. Mortified I hope I can hold everything to when people are not there or sleeping in their campers. The I find out from the manager of the facility that the one and only bathroom is going to be CLOSED because the septic and water system can't handle the number of people so they are bringing in a Port-a-potty! Oh how can this get worse! - By dropping the port-a-potty by the main entrance and close to trailers! My choice was to over think it or stay diligent to my eating rules. I put it out of my mind, stayed on course with what I can and can't eat ( I brought a cooler full of things I can have) took my Imodium and guess what! I was okay! I didn't have a problem and even used the port-a-potty while people were around.

You have to identify ALL your triggers and eliminate them ALL. Imodium and eliminating all caffeine has been my turning point. I can even eat a small salad again! You also need to learn to let your anxiety go, the more you stress over it the more your gut will react. Try yoga, exercise, (I like kickboxing) reading a book or looking at cat videos on the internet to distract yourself from being stressed. It's hard at first but the more you can train yourself to disassociate from the anxiety the better off you will be. Good luck! It can be done. I've had IBS-D for 10 years and thought there was no hope for me, but there is, you just have to find all your triggers.


----------



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just curious how did you identify your food triggers?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would add food is not the only trigger for IBS. Some of us respond to the act of eating so no matter how many foods, food groups liquids, etc we avoid as there will be post ingestion activity for every meal.

For some people also controlling triggers like inadequate sleep, or other physical triggers or stress and anxiety may be more important than controlling food. If you have severe issues with anxiety and your current medications or other techniques is not controlling it well enough, talk to the doctor. You may just need to adjust the treatment (or for some people get treatment for the first time).

So sometimes you do have to use other things to control IBS as the only way I had to control symptoms without medications (before I found a mind-body therapy that worked for me, eventually and even with that I needed medication for a couple of years) was complete and total food deprivation. No food, ever. Any time I ate anything, of any kind, in any amount the gut knew I ate, and the increased activity caused symptoms. Because the gut is supposed to respond whenever you eat anything. You actually don't want to make it react as if nothing happened as then the food would just rot in your stomach and never move or be digested properly.

In those cases where the act of eating is the problem, not which food you ate, maintaining a regular schedule of healthy food is important even if it hurts. You don't live long on oxygen alone.


----------



## jill79 (Aug 14, 2013)

Its been about a week of the liquid imodium and I was happy to have one BM a day, loose but no D like weeks and weeks before. Yesterday was my 1st day with no imodium, I made it through, even trying a piece of chocolate, until late last night. It wasn't horrible but it was still D, I don't know if I should go back on it, I am to go to a picnic today and I'm worried I may have issues. I am making my own food here to be on the safe side. I have not eaten anything 'out' in over a month, I refuse to, I honestly think that is what caused me to get so sick. I think it was salmonella, but I read it only lasts a couple days, I was brutally sick for a month, still am having issues but since the imodium it hasn't been nearly what it was. I am currently worried about becoming dependant on imodium... Can that happen? Ive also been taking a medication for 13 years that from all the reading I've done said you should only take it for 7-8 weeks. That it can cause C. Diff and a bunch of other issues... Hopefully the new gastro I see tomorrow will have a course of action if no answers. I also have an appointment with a therapist in a couple weeks (wish it were sooner!) Thanks again everyone!


----------



## katie123 (Sep 2, 2013)

I know how hard it is when doctors tell you that all your tests are clear and there can't be anything wrong with you, but you know something is definitely wrong. I go to the bathroom about 5 times before I go out in the mornings and its terrible. I went through a stage where every second day I would spend the whole day in the toilet with chronic diarrhoea and the next day I would sleep and just be so weak because I was empty but I went to see a nutritionist and she put me on a low FODMAP diet and that is the best thing for me, it's made an incredible difference. I would recommend seeing a nutritionist and/or a naturopath and Bowen therapy also helped me. Stay strong, it's hard but it will get better, just have faith.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Jill79,

That sounds like my experience with Immodium when I was taking 1mg twice a day: if I stopped taking it (or forgot a dose), I would be fine for another 12 or 24 hours, making me wonder if my system was getting better and I could cut down. But invariably things would get worse. I'm sure this is just because the digestive tract takes some time to process stuff, and it would take those 12-24 hours to get annoyed again.

The good news is that, as far as I know, there is no danger of physical dependence on Loperamide. From my own experience, I can say that there can be a slight tendency toward psychological dependence: I started obsessing a bit about whether or not I had brought my pill box with me wherever I went, and having to check to make sure I'd brought enough if I was away from home for an extended period.

I haven't taken any Loperamide since going on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, which is still helping a great deal. BMs are not always perfect, but urgency is definitely much less pronounced, and regularity is much better.

Good luck,

Rich


----------



## Ray Kinsella (Jul 15, 2010)

There seems to be two sides to the IBS coin. The stomach issues and the brain issues.

I have had prolonged Diarrhea and frequent urination issues in the past. They have lasted 2 months at any given time. I find that working on both the stomach and brain at the same time is the most effective way for me.

I think that besides focusing on eating a healthy diet without trigger foods, I would work on bringing my baseline anxiety level down. First of all, allow yourself to be anxious.Understand that it comes with the IBS. If you can accept the anxiety, maybe you can stop making it worse and then eventually, you can stop caring about it. Anxiety wants you to care and if you don't care about it, it will eventually go away. Otherwise, there are things like exercise, yoga, meditation and simple relaxation doing stuff you love to do.

In my experience, the anxiety was the worst part as it became a vicious cycle of being anxious about the anxiety and so on. If you can stop the cycle of anxiety and eat well in the meantime, that might be a good starting point.

This is based only on my experience and may have no use to you.


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

I honestly can't remember when I started taking Imodium regularly, maybe going on two months now. I take 1/2 pill a day and I will probably remain this way for about 6 months or so. I've been suffering with this IBS for 10 years so nothing I do will be an over night success. It physically can't be after so many years of not being able to digest properly. I would eat and maybe have 5-20 minutes before I was running to the bathroom. I didn't want to eat, I didn't want to go out where eating would be involved.

I don't take multi vitamins as regular anymore since I am only going to the bathroom once maybe twice a day now and my body has time to absorb the nutrience. I have started on a probiotic since my stomach has settled, I have cut out caffeine with small doses in chocolate here and there, but if I have too much chocolate it's not good and I can tell. I haven't been able to eat raw vegetables or a salad in over 3 years, I was eating it before but that was one of my triggers too! I can finally eat a small side of salad now! It has to be a small amount or I react, but I can eat salad again! I have always been lactose intolerant, but I can have a small amount of cream again in pastas and other hearty dishes. I have to eat small portions through out the day, but there are sometimes I do over eat and I am okay.

It takes time to work through IBS, it doesn't come on overnight in most cases, and it takes time and effort to find all your personal trigger, it takes time to finally give up some of the food you love, and lots of will power to keep at it. I have found that working out regularly has help my will power to stay on track. Something about pushing through and seeing the changes in your body makes you want to be and live healthier. I started kickboxing as I find most workouts extremely boring, so you have to find something that works for you and energizes you.

You spoke of feeling dizzy, working out will be a challenge as you need to push yourself but not let yourself get to where you faint. When I first started I was terribly weak, dizzy, out of breath, dehydrated, couldn't do a single sit up, couldn't skip or punch. When I told friends what I was doing they all asked me why, why go to the gym when I ride horses 3-4 times a week and look so in shape. Sure I'm thin, but thin has nothing to do with strength or being in shape. Just because my BMI is optimal doesn't mean I was healthy or strong.

Don't give up and I'd suggest staying on the Imodium for a month or two at least, even if it's only half a pill every 12 hours or once a day, but it does help. And you wont over do it.


----------



## jill79 (Aug 14, 2013)

So I saw the gastro Dr. and I was happy yet put off. I saw him back in 2008, but I thought at the time he was just happy treating symptoms and not figuring out whats wrong. So anyways, we spent basically the whole appointment going over other tests I've had through other Dr.s and asking questions, but it was all very rushed. At the end he decided to do xrays, to see if I was constipated (I laughed) and stool sample to check for cdiff (I had like 2-3 rounds of antibiotics since June) he took me off protonix (been on it for 14years) so that I could do a breath test for h plori and then some blood work to check some things, also scheduled an endo cuz I've been having swallowing issues and apparently I have a ring around the bottom of my esophagus that can tighten... So he has plans but so far off, I was hoping he would see that I needed to find out what's going on now (I lost 8 more pounds so 26 lbs in 2-3 months).

Being off the protonix is soooo painful, wicked acid reflux even as I swallow its immediate. And I got a call back saying my colon was "full of stool"! I was shocked, but I told her that while doing the xray I had to go, so could it just have been that days worth? She said the whole colon was filled though and she didn't think so. So now I have to put myself through a colon cleanse, I've done them twice for colonoscopies and I was in so much pain and so sick with miralax, I am so not looking forward to it!! Then I have to go back 2 days later for the same xrays... Which I don't understand, why 2 days later, AND he knows I'm on a radiation list cuz of all the testing I've had done. I just don't get it...

I am going to be seeing someone for my anxiety in 2 weeks, shockingly I can't wait. I have extreme anxiety of medication, but I know that this is where I am at and to get through this point in my life I need to do this. Just to be able to leave the house to get groceries or my hair cut, I only go to Dr appointments...


----------



## jill79 (Aug 14, 2013)

I did have a question for all those that had 10-15 movements a day, how did you manage to stay hydrated and not get weak? Also were you able to work or go out? Ive only had it at most 4 times a day and I got so weak and dehydrated... I'm not able to work and try not to go out. You all are much stronger than I am cuz I know I wouldn't be able to handle it. As it is I'm so worried about the colon cleanse this Monday... I have no idea what I can eat on a liquid diet other than water juices and jello... Any ideas? Thanks all!!


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

I had 5-15 BM a day everyday for about 8 years. I was dehydrated and drinking only coffee and maybe a little water here and there but not enough. I had just gotten use to being weak and dehydrated that I just coped but looking back I don't know how. I never missed a day of work due to IBS, but there were many months I was the only one here to run the store I work at.

I don't drink any coffee now and drink mostly water or water mixed with this http://myvega.com/product/vega-one-nutritional-shake/

I put a scoop and a half in a shakable bottle of water and have it with me always. I wasn't able to eat vegetables for the longest time so this helped me to get my greens and vitamins.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jill79 (Aug 14, 2013)

So a little update, I have seen my gastro, he has done a bunch of things, first and xray that showed I was backed up, stool test for cdiff, blood,(both were negative) and now fat malabsorption. Blood test for b12 & magnesium (both normal) and he also did a colonoscopy and endoscopy, both were "normal", they tested samples taken and there is no hplori, although I have been on my protonix so it wouldn't have shown anyways. So now he has me on welchol to stop the diarrhea, which shockingly it did in one day. My thoughts now is do I have an issue with my gallbladder?! He hasn't mentioned that at all, and I do have a fatty liver, so I mean shouldn't he be addressing that? Has anyone heard of bile salt diarrhea with still having my gallbladder? 
Thanks again everyone, you have all helped more than you know! I am also going to be starting cymbalta for anxiety issues, so hoping that will calm the stomach as well.


----------



## Kathy Steinemann (May 31, 2012)

jill79 said:


> But Pedilyte has the fake sugar so it makes me sick, I am trying Gartorade and I got some smart water.


Here's a sugar-free electrolyte recipe from my book, "The IBS Compass".

*Ingredients:*

• 1/4 tsp. pure stevia powder
• 3 tsp. table salt or iodized sea salt
• 1 tsp. potassium chloride (like No Salt)
• Lemon juice

*Directions:*

Put dry ingredients in a small plastic storage container. Cover, seal, and shake well until everything is mixed.

Use 1/2 tsp. of electrolyte per cup of water.

Add 1 tsp. lemon juice for flavor.

Stir well, and sip slowly to replace electrolytes lost by diarrhea or sweating.

*Notes:*

This recipe makes enough for 8 cups.

Do not increase the stevia by too much, or the electrolyte drink will taste bitter.

Some brands of sea salt contain naturally occurring iodine. Check labels to ensure that you get enough iodine in your diet if you eliminate table salt.

Store electrolyte powder in the plastic container, sealed tightly, until you need it. Be sure to label and date the container.


----------

